# NOT NOW.... :(



## mochamloki (Jul 21, 2012)

.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try a probiotic.. maybe all the D has messed up your gut bacterial balance and cause more D. A *good* probiotic can restore a healthy balance.(Good probiotics: Align, Culturelle, Florastor, Sustenex etc..) GIve it a decent time trial It is *not* a quick fix... one must use it for quite awhile sometimes before one sees inprovement. If one bacterial strain doesn't help.. try another probiotic with a different strain.)Use the imodium.. try also supplementing it with calcium carbonate. See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread pinned to the top of the Diarrhea forum for the instructions on what and when to take it.


----------

